# 3D router pantograph



## Walney Col (2 Jul 2014)

I've just finished a quick video talking about the home made 3D router pantograph I often use in conjunction with my scroll saw to add a bit of variety to my work.





A similar variable speed spindle motor can be found here:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151120521625








It can use a variety of engraving burrs on materials such as aluminium, brass, wood, or plastic.








Simple motifs can be carved into practically any size project not just small ones.








And the free Sketchup plans can be had from here: https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model. ... df839e9fdd





Hope it gives you food for though. The build is pretty much self-explanatory from the plans and it really is a novel thing to work with.

The 8 minute Video is here:- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWQ2K6HjP_w

Any questions feel free to ask.

Col.


----------



## Claymore (2 Jul 2014)

Excellent stuff  I have just downloaded the plans and intend making a Pantograph to use with my dremel for lightweight copying (CNC Foam or CNC Wax is softer than wood so Dremel is plenty powerful enough to machine it)
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Scrollerman (3 Jul 2014)

Nice post Col. Your 'Sketchup' library files show you to be a very inventive person (as if we didn't know already !).
I'm not sure about the results in pics 6 & 7 of this thread as they look somewhat jaggly.
The last pic of the (Cheetah ?) looks pretty good though.
Out of interest, what is the reduction ratio of your pantograph ?


----------



## Walney Col (3 Jul 2014)

Scrollerman":2xu0u88h said:


> I'm not sure about the results in pics 6 & 7 of this thread as they look somewhat jaggly.
> The last pic of the (Cheetah ?) looks pretty good though.
> Out of interest, what is the reduction ratio of your pantograph ?


The reduction ratio can be 3:1 or 2:1 depending on how you assemble it. To change the ratio just take the front arm then off put it back on with the two pins going through the two spare pairs of holes.

Pics 6 and 7 are of my home made kitchen work bench which was made of the cheapest 2x4 roof joists I could find. Being such an open grain it was really soft with the grain and like walking sideways over a ploughed field when going across it. That's my story anyway plus it was one of the fist things I did with it. Put a nice piece of close grain hardwood under the cutter and things go much smoother.

Col.


----------



## Walney Col (3 Jul 2014)

Claymore":26vgvefl said:


> Excellent stuff  I have just downloaded the plans and intend making a Pantograph to use with my dremel for lightweight copying (CNC Foam or CNC Wax is softer than wood so Dremel is plenty powerful enough to machine it)
> Cheers
> Brian


My dremel is actually faster and more powerful than my pantograph's motor so you should have no trouble at all doing wood with it. 

Col.


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Jul 2014)

Good job, Col.
Pretty damn clever


----------



## martinka (4 Jul 2014)

Another excellent project, Col. You are certainly inventive and put my part time tinkering in the shade. 
I can't deny I'm a sod for breaking off one project to start another and consequently they rarely get finished. It took me well over 10 years to finally finish a travelling steady for the lathe, and only then because I needed it for a job. I must take a look at Sketchup, I might get more done if I make proper drawings instead of using the back of old cornflake boxes.


----------



## Walney Col (4 Jul 2014)

martinka":591qfztk said:


> I might get more done if I make proper drawings instead of using the back of old cornflake boxes.


Thanks for the comments Martin.

I'd never get anything done either if it wasn't for sketchup. I often have several conflicting ideas on how to go about a project and building the model in sketchup first means all the stupidest ideas get eliminated pretty early on in the process. Another benefit ( at least on the scale I work at) is being able print patterns out to glue directly onto the uncut wood making all the tricky angles and hole positions really easy to locate which speeds up the build time remarkably.


----------

